# Content "Shortcuts"



## snodgrass23 (Apr 26, 2006)

I think it would be cool to have content shortcuts in "My Shows." For example, say I'm watching a TV Show season on Netflix, I could make a shortcut on My Shows directly to the Netflix page for the show.

This would make it easier to keep track of the shows I'm watching all in one place and not have to remember where I was watching them. Obviously there is room for more advanced features to tack onto this like keeping track of new and watched episodes, but I think the simple shortcut feature would be really nice by itself.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Good idea. :up:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Would a wishlist be able to tag netflix content?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They can't now, maybe they could if this feature was added. Depends on how much metadata they have for shows on Netflix, Hulu, etc..


----------

